# Windows update KB4034674 is failing



## petef56 (Mar 27, 2006)

Over the past few days I've come across 2 totally different computers that would not startup to Windows 10 due to a Windows update KB4034674 failing to install. After much wasted (several hours) time reboooting the computers, both computers will start to Windows 10, but update history indicated KB4034674 failed to install. Update History indicates there are about 11 instances of KB4034674 failing to install. 

More time spent researching a fix which resulted in finding other people having the same problem, but no solutions. I ran SFC /Scannow (all ok), and cleaned all malware. Same problem still exists. 

What's the best thing to do? Should I simply do nothing and wait for MS to resolve the problem via future Windows Updates, or should I disable this particular update? 

--pete--


----------



## TechSupportPenguin (Aug 8, 2017)

Hello petef56, we are happy to have you.

I personally have had issues with some Windows updates. In your instance, I would recommend disabling this update. Other updates should install just fine.

After some other updates install, try this one again. If it continues to not work, we could look into other options for installation.

As we see here, it doesn't seem like a game changing update. You should be fine.

Thanks,
Daniel


----------



## petef56 (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks. I'll disable it then.

For anyone else with the same problem, the link below describes how to disable a particular update in Win10 using the Show or Hide Updates Tool

http://www.thewindowsclub.com/block-unwanted-windows-updates-in-windows-10

--pete--


----------



## whovian2005 (Aug 18, 2017)

Hi 
I've just joined having googled my problem and came across the message from petef56 regarding update KB 4034674.
Having the same problem on a Dell laptop. Laptop has WIN 10 and the creators update installed and in all other respects is operating OK, but refuses to download this update. 28 attempts since 10th August. No other error message. Just fails to install. I also have a newer HP laptop, again with the creators update installed but that downloaded this update at the first attempt. Any idea what's going on ?? I'm a complete novice at all of this so have been googling solutions for the last few days. Advice seemed to be go to C:\Windows|SoftwareDistribution|Download. Delete everything in the folder, restart and download updates again. But I'm relucatant to do that in case other updates are deleted and they won't download again. Any help would be appreciated.
Many thanks 
whovian2005


----------



## petef56 (Mar 27, 2006)

whovian2005 said:


> Advice seemed to be go to C:\Windows|SoftwareDistribution|Download. Delete everything in the folder, restart and download updates again. But I'm relucatant to do that in case other updates are deleted and they won't download again. Any help would be appreciated.
> Many thanks
> whovian2005


I don't have access the the computer anymore. It was someone else's PC.

You could temporarily move the files to a different folder. If things go bad, you move them back.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

If you're using a third-party antivirus app(McAfee, Norton, etc.) instead of the built-in antivirus app(Windows Defender), that may be why you're having problems getting updates to install.
This is a known problem in Windows 10.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## petef56 (Mar 27, 2006)

flavallee said:


> If you're using a third-party antivirus app(McAfee, Norton, etc.) instead of the built-in antivirus app(Windows Defender), that may be why you're having problems getting updates to install.
> This is a known problem in Windows 10.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------


Just for the record, the HP Pavilion dm4 computer I was working on only had Windows Defender and Malwarebytes. To my knowledge, other updates were installing normally. It was just a problem with KB4034674. --pete--


----------



## whovian2005 (Aug 18, 2017)

Thanks petef56
I have McAfee Livesafe installed on both the Dell and the HP. Until this update KB 4034674 on the Dell I've never had any problems with the updates installing on either machine. I've looked at McAfee Livesafe and can see no way of disabling it to check whether the update will load.
whovian2005


----------

